# Sten light S7 pricing



## Illum (Jun 22, 2006)

Whats a reasonable price for a new Stenlight S7?

Quickbeam reviewed it as over $300
[I dont have that kinda money]
An ebay seller is selling it for $230 + $12 shipping
[Maybe, but not at the moment]

Are there cheaper areas where to buy this amazing light?


----------



## Lurveleven (Jun 22, 2006)

The one on ebay was without battery and charger, i.e. it was the light head only. Our own JSB sells the Stenlight cheaper than the one on ebay, in addition he is great to deal with. I bought mine from him, you find it here.

Sigbjoern


----------



## jtice (Jun 23, 2006)

Jon is definately the person to contact, 
he is great to deal with and will make sure you are saticfied.

~John


----------



## LowWorm (Jun 23, 2006)

Another vote for Jon - www.jsburlys.com.

Plus, if you buy from him, you'll be eligible for a REALLY nice discounted Stenlight upgrade he's developed. Too good an offer to pass up.


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply guys! 

Although theres an indefinitive time to pass before I can cook up $300, but hey, its a premium cavelight!


----------



## jtice (Jun 23, 2006)

Not Quite $300 

Dont worry, once you get one (and you will) you will love it.
Its worth every penny, simply cant be beat.

Heres alittle to drool over 
My review: http://www.jtice.com/review/lights/stenlight_s7/
Stenlight Gallery: http://www.jtice.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=StenLight

~John


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## Blaze (Jun 24, 2006)

LowWorm said:


> Another vote for Jon - www.jsburlys.com.
> 
> Plus, if you buy from him, you'll be eligible for a REALLY nice discounted Stenlight upgrade he's developed. Too good an offer to pass up.


 
I purchased a stenlight from JS, but this is the first I heard about a discount for a upgrade, are you talking about the reflector? if so is it out already?


----------



## jtice (Jun 24, 2006)

yes, I think he means the reflectors,
and no, they are not ready yet.


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 26, 2006)

The prototyping is done for the reflector and now a request for quote has been submitted for a run of them. Hopefully we can see reflectors available in 6 weeks. 

The production reflectors will have a slightly larger corona than the prototypes.

The reflectored version was shown at a caving party. All that got to see it in real life thought it was a big improvement. We had the ability to really test it at the cavers event. 

People were saying they thought it was the best caving light made, in fact a lot of people were wanting to buy the prototype.


----------



## jtice (Jun 26, 2006)

Excellent, progress is progressing 

Now, to find a way to occupy myself for 6 weeks :thinking:

~John


----------



## Illum (Jun 27, 2006)

well, Ill wind up buying another Surefire before getting a stenlight thats for sure, I've got no use for a headlamp

If I did it would probably be at Dougs...oh wait he has reviewed the Stenlight...oh well.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 27, 2006)

just curious, why would you get the sten from him rather than me? No one has a lower price than me.


----------



## jtice (Jun 27, 2006)

I THINK, he meant that if he did buy one,
it would end up at Dougs place, but Doug already reviewed it, so theres no need.
.... correct? :thinking:

~John


----------



## MSI (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't understand why he asked questions about price if didn't need one and had no intention of buying one.


----------



## Illum (Jul 1, 2006)

jtice said:


> I THINK, he meant that if he did buy one,
> it would end up at Dougs place, but Doug already reviewed it, so theres no need.
> .... correct? :thinking:
> 
> ~John



yep, My plan was to let Doug borrow it so he can make a review then Ill get it back...but so far every light I come across buying he has reviewed long ago...

so what I meant was, thanks for the updates, Ill wait for either "have enough money" or "have a use for a headlamp"



MSI said:


> I don't understand why he asked questions about price if didn't need one and had no intention of buying one.



Can't someone have a little curiosity?


----------



## hexamin (Nov 11, 2007)

hi 
www.jsburlys.com and http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com pages dont work 

anyone has idea where to buy Sten light S7 cheaper than 310 bugs?

and some info about new reflector??
tahnks


----------



## mountainpenguin (Nov 12, 2007)

Any one know when the rebel version is going to be out ?


----------



## iced_theater (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't think they are planning to release a Rebel version, are they?


----------



## mountainpenguin (Nov 13, 2007)

umm thats what i have been told by some one who knows. 
I hope there is cos i am waiting for the next gen led version before I buy one.


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 16, 2007)

Might I suggest a P4 modded Apex instead of the Sten? Light output is very much the same, the Apex might even put out a tad more than the stock Stenlight. And the Apex + LED + reflector shouldn't cost you much more than about $70-80.


----------



## cave dave (Nov 17, 2007)

Avatar28 said:


> Might I suggest a P4 modded Apex instead of the Sten? Light output is very much the same, the Apex might even put out a tad more than the stock Stenlight. And the Apex + LED + reflector shouldn't cost you much more than about $70-80.



I have a S7 and my inner cheapskate agrees with AVATAR28 but my inner flashohoc says "but how would it compare to my P4 modded Stenlight." :devil:

PS Stenlight is planning on going with the rebel but they haven't been able to source optics or reflectors to fit yet.


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 17, 2007)

cave dave said:


> I have a S7 and my inner cheapskate agrees with AVATAR28 but my inner flashohoc says "but how would it compare to my P4 modded Stenlight." :devil:
> 
> PS Stenlight is planning on going with the rebel but they haven't been able to source optics or reflectors to fit yet.



Well, how would your Stenlight compare to 3 or 4 P4 modded Apexes cause for the $300 stenlight you could easily buy 4 Apexes with enough left over for extra batteries. Or if you're going caving, do what I did; mount a P4 modded Apex on your helmet and then zip tie a pair of L2D Rebels to either side of the helmet.


----------



## mountainpenguin (Nov 19, 2007)

The stock sten definatly feels brighter than my modded apex. I was luky enough to borrow one (sten) for a mine trip and it was great. The size was perfect. It feels bomb proof. I have an apex in front of me that lost an argument with a rock, its not a pretty site. The apex pro would be an ideal back up for caving as it is light and still very useable.


----------



## Mark620 (Nov 25, 2007)

is JohnSidneyB still around???
I am looking for reflector upgrades.


----------



## stijn (Mar 2, 2008)

That makes two, anyone?

Cheers,

Stijn


----------



## Mark620 (Mar 2, 2008)

I actually want 6 sets....


----------



## karlthev (Apr 19, 2008)

Probably one set anyway.


Ka:welcome:rl


----------



## niemidc (Sep 15, 2008)

mountainpenguin said:


> Any one know when the rebel version is going to be out ?



FYI, we have been producing Rebel-based StenLight S7s for several months now and nearly all of the new lamps for sale are now the new kind. If you want to tell them apart, the new ones have a serial number with an "F" in them.

The mainstream model uses midgrade Rebel LEDs, and is a little brighter than the immediately prior Luxeon III model (rev E). For that matter late rev Es were brighter than early ones. We've increased the LED brightness every 6-12 months since the S7C was introduced in 2005.

Around the beginning of next year we expect to have a reliable supply of top-grade Rebel LEDs, at which time we will offer a Premium model. We will also offer upgrades from all existing S7 models.


----------



## kevinm (Mar 30, 2011)

cave dave said:


> I have a S7 and my inner cheapskate agrees with AVATAR28 but my inner flashohoc says "but how would it compare to my P4 modded Stenlight." :devil:
> 
> PS Stenlight is planning on going with the rebel but they haven't been able to source optics or reflectors to fit yet.


 
Please elaborate on the mod! I'm going to be upgrading one for a friend with an XM-L and an XP-E, so I'd appreciate the help.

Kevin


----------



## mark43 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ariiiiise, necropost! Sorry, kevinm, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## kevinm (Mar 30, 2011)

Klaatu barada nikto!!!!! Now help me summon someone who has done this mod!


----------



## snoboy (Mar 30, 2011)

Avatar28 said:


> Well, how would your Stenlight compare to 3 or 4 P4 modded Apexes cause for the $300 stenlight you could easily buy 4 Apexes with enough left over for extra batteries.


 
You probably would end up buying 3 or 4 Apexes vs. 1 Sten in the long term as the Apex is a "little" less durable. Then you'd give in and buy the Sten anyways...


----------



## mtnkid85 (May 31, 2011)

Would love to see a XP-E modded Sten! Kevin, or anyone else dig into these guys yet???

And by the way, Karstsports has them on sale until tonight. 10% off. Ive been fighting the urge but I just might cave (get it cave...lol) and go for one at this price. (No affiliation)

My two best caving partners run them and Ive been nothing but impressed, but Im the type that think every thing could be better...:devil:


----------



## Cave Jake (Oct 9, 2011)

Has anybody tried Rebel ES leds in Sten? 300+ lumens from one LEd is very tempting. I haven't done any research yet.
Has someone already tried it or has someone more information about Rebel ES LEDs?


----------



## kevinm (Oct 10, 2011)

_Removed in violation of rule 9

replies to also removed_

Ack! Thanks and sorry!


----------



## kevinm (Oct 11, 2011)

Cave Jake said:


> Has anybody tried Rebel ES leds in Sten? 300+ lumens from one LEd is very tempting. I haven't done any research yet.
> Has someone already tried it or has someone more information about Rebel ES LEDs?



Nope; the one I was going to try to mod was sold by the friend who wanted it modded. He bought a Scurion instead. I didn't have the money to buy a Sten just to upgrade it, so I designed and built my own series of headlamps.

Kevin


----------

